# Who Would Thrive / Not Survive On Same MBTI Island?



## Chris Merola (Jul 11, 2014)

Hi! 

I'm new here, not sure if this is a thing already. So the idea is to imagine a scenario of a community on an island somewhere composed of a single MBTI type. (Ex, an island of just INFP's, or just ESFJ's, and so on) Which island would do the most successful in your opinion? Which would end up collapsing onto itself?

Now this is very broad so I guess the idea is either an island where the same MBTI people have to survive in the wilderness, and maybe just an idea of which single MBTI type would have the most successful society in general.

I feel like an island of INFP's would be really amusing to watch, I think an island of INFJ's and ENFJ's would do well. ESFJ's would just rub off wrong on eachother I feel like.

Well this is just a kickstarter to hopefully make some meaningful discussion, enjoy!


----------



## Agelastos (Jun 1, 2014)

ISTJs.


----------



## Youngandsofthearted (Jun 29, 2014)

LOL ENFPs (my type) would probably be all happy and swimming around the beach the first 2 days and then after that they would freak out and use survival skill or build a boat and go to another island because we get bored easily :tongue:

Any SJ's would be fine alone I guess.


----------



## something987 (Jul 20, 2014)

INFP would die within weeks... They would get overwhelmed with the task of maintaining a society, retreat to separate corners with their books and sketch pads, and eventually either become depressed and drown themselves or die of starvation.


----------



## Omnidexterity (Jun 29, 2014)

INTJs and INTPs would probably be two of the types that would benefit the most from this...

The only problem would be getting an internet connection...
Then again, it probably wouldn't be too difficult, considering the amount of engineers that we'd have...

Then again, most of the INTPs might not be motivated to do anything other than use the internet after they fix it.
That could be a problem...

"Eh, we can just order delivery."
"But... There is no delivery."
"..."
"..."
"This could be a problem..."


----------



## Unnamed (Jul 18, 2014)

INTPs aren't all lazy... just the young ones... I'm young.


----------



## Omnidexterity (Jun 29, 2014)

As am I, fellow young INTP. Self-deprecating joke is self-deprecating.

That's true, though, considering that older INTPs usually tend to be more balanced with P and J. Not that P is indicative of laziness, of course. It's more of a correlation. I'm going to assume that the INTs have islands adjacent to each other, considering that it would be more efficient in that the INTPs would have less of a chance of starving without the other types to drive them out of their theory-induced stupors that seem to take place quite often, and that the high density of INTJs would most likely cause quite a few problems as a result of some of the more extreme ones trying to take over, or developing nuclear weapons.

Other than that, both types would probably struggle with finding a place to be alone. There's only so much space for everyone to claim as their own and avoid everyone else for the majority of the day.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper (Oct 25, 2013)

I would be king of the Isle Unknown Personality Type.
Monday just got folded into Sunday to create everlasting 3 day weekends, workdays now last 5 hours & after work everybody'd "eat, drink & be merry" because life is too short to fret over the little things.


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky (May 8, 2014)

Estj would be least successful.

Enfp would be awesome! The island would be that happy little place. Everyone would be nice, laidback, and a little silly. And happy.


----------



## Omnidexterity (Jun 29, 2014)

Moonious said:


> Estj would be least successful.
> 
> Enfp would be awesome! The island would be that happy little place. Everyone would be nice, laidback, and a little silly. And happy.


So, Hawaii then. XD


----------



## neurosis (Jun 22, 2014)

ISTJs would be the most successful. INTJs would all destroy each other. INTPs/INFPs wouldn't get anything done.


----------



## Omnidexterity (Jun 29, 2014)

This is how I imagine ENTJs would behave if there were to be an entire island filled with them:


----------



## Neo1223 (Jun 9, 2014)

Umm. ENFP's being the most happy and laid back in a survival situation? Ne Dom means you have Ideas buzzing around everywhere to find the best options and ingenuity, and Te means that they know how to organize them selves. THEN after they have all the neccesitys down. they MIGHT have fun swimming around and shit, but it would be dangerous because... un purified salt water? really? 

ENTP probably would be the same way.


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

the INTJ's wouldn't have anyone to torment or suck the souls out of so my vote isn't for those sick demented bastards but on the brighter side planet Vulcan managed to do it


----------



## peoplesayimanahole (May 21, 2013)

I'd think ISTPs would be the best survivors. I don't know about success. What criteria of success would we use to judge the islands?


----------



## Zee Bee (Aug 19, 2014)

An island of ESTP would quickly figure out how to leave the island


----------



## decretum (Jul 2, 2014)

To everyone saying ENFPs would be relaxed and happy: You're Ne doms, so no. you'd all be panicking, and desperate for a solution. Again, you'd be in the wilderness. If you're all laid back, relaxed and happy, you're all gonna die.


----------



## Max (Aug 14, 2014)

ENTPs- Man, I would figure everything out and then relax and chat and argue over shit. And draw, entertain myself with the other people or attempt to build a boat move onto a new island when I got bored. Which is too easily.


----------



## JoyDreamer (Sep 1, 2014)

Hmm... Assuming each type had an island in close proximity to all the others, here's how I think it would go down:

*Likelihood of survival index: Low, Fair, Average, Likely, Good*

*ESTP* - Would quickly assemble and determine the best course of action. Said action would most likely be to start a brewery with whatever vegetation they could most easily find on the island, and then start a series of competitions to determine who the leader would be (Not that anyone would follow him/her anyway). Becoming restless, many would make a swim for it (whether they make it or not would heavily depend on how much of said brewed alcohol was involved in their decision) * Likelihood of survival: Fair *

*ESFP* - Would probably start off a bit scattered with everyone running about taking in the sights (smaller groups/cliques would form at this time). Eventually hunger would cause them to gather together and create a feast of island fair. Over time they would construct a small village but would probably never get around to electing a leader. Would probably strike off in small groups to discover other islands and adventures. *Likelihood of survival: Fair*

*ISTJ* - Would come together to look at the practical solutions and whether survival would even be feasible. Would create an absolutely functional system of governance with strict rules and laws. Their town would be stripped of everything but the bare essentials, and cooly they would expect that their demise was inevitable. Because of their efficiency though, they would do better than they could ever foresee and would create one of the most efficient islands. *Likelihood of survival: Average* 

*ISFJ* - Would start off with nobody wanting to take control. Groups of two or three would form and houses (as traditional as possible) would pop up over the island. A small town would eventually form and a leader selected. Everyone would be expected to follow the rules set down by said leader but no type of enforcement would be created (Unless a ESTP somehow manages to swim over, than a makeshift jail would promptly be created). *Likelihood of survival: Fair*

*ENTP* - Would start out either in a giant fight over who was in charge or with everyone trying to start their own town. Eventually the dominant alpha would take over all these towns and create one large city. Once bored, they would create a navy and go out and start taking over neighboring islands (The INTPs would be the first to be taken). *Likelihood of survival: Good*

*ENFP* - Would start out by throwing a beach party and making friends with everyone. Once the novelty wears off though, they may try to build boats to go investigate other islands. A small town might be started, but no government would be attempted.
May become the mediators/traders between the different islands. *Likelihood of survival: Fair*

*INTJ* - Would quietly observe their surroundings for a time, and then slowly come together to create a proficient system to live by. Emotion would be kept to a minimum, and everything would be done with firm logical reasoning. Would send out spies to observe other islands and steal/modify the ideas they deemed most proficient. (Would also know that the ENTPs were on to conquest before even the ENTPs knew it, and would quickly create a lethal system of defense) *Likelihood of survival: Average*

*INFJ* - Would tentatively come together, setting up a make-shift governance based on inclusion. Everyone would create their own house in small clusters with others, (I'm guessing there would be a lot of little tree-houses with swinging bridges to connect them) and privacy would be respected. Their main occupation would probably be the writing of books which the ENFPs would happily distribute to other islands for them. *Likelihood of survival: Fair*

*ESTJ* - Would probably start out with a war of words about whose system of governance was better. After an uneasy settlement is reached, some would throw themselves in to create a town and others would set out and establish themselves on another island as a leader or director. There would be absolutely no tolerance for disrupting the system once it was established, and law enforcement would be the highest compared to all other islands. *Likelihood of survival: Likely* 

*ENTJ* -Would begin by having a heated debate on whose ideas to follow. Whoever best defended their stance would be respected and followed. Together they would quickly create an efficient government (based on debate) and build a practical town. Would probably become one of the most efficient islands (along with the ISTJs) with everything and everyone having their places. *Likelihood of survival: Likely*

*ISTP* - Would come together fairly easily. Some would establish themselves as directors and a town would probably be built in a matter of days. Governance would be kept to a minimum as well as small talk. Would probably be the best built town/city of all the islands and would soon have electricity and functioning vehicles, not to mention running water and an aesthetic appeal. *Likelihood of survival: Likely*

*INTP* - Would debate with one another over the best way to create a town and system of governance. Neither would ever be created. Instead, individuals would set up whatever shelter they could manage, and a committee might be formed to argue over different issues that would be raised, such as finding food and what to do about the ENTPs that seemed to be set on conquering them (Being conquered would actually be the best thing that could happen to them and might ensure their survival). *Likelihood of survival: Low*

*ESFJ* - Would all pitch in their views on how things ought to be done. Arguments about how to set up their island would inevitably break out. When a stray ESTJ showed up looking for people to direct, they would quickly become organized and fall into the roles assigned for them. An active town would soon be established and the directing ESTJ would have plenty of advice to listen to (this may or may not end with him/her fleeing from the island screaming) *Likelihood of survival: Fair*

*ENFJ* - Would probably come together very easily, listening to everyone's ideas and then creating an agreed upon system of governance. Would soon send out representatives to learn more about the other islands and might join the ENFPs in being mediators/advisers (May also help the ENFPs set up their own governance). Would find they were not welcomed by the INTJs (Remember those lethal traps? Ouch). *Likelihood of survival: Likely*

*ISFP* - Would probably set up individual living spaces tastefully decorated and integrated with nature. There would be little governance, but a booming art district would emerge (once again happily distributed by the roving ENFPs who would also be their biggest market). No big towns would be established, and from a distance their island might look uninhabited (the only indicator being the large colorful art pieces waving lazily in the breezes). *Likelihood of survival: Fair*

*INFP* - Would probably be reluctant to share their ideas, and little communication would happen for a time as everyone would escape into their own worlds. Once they were drawn out by the necessities of life, they might be able to form a make-shift government in order to reach out to their neighbors for help. Might be taken under the wings of the ENFJs and ENFPs and join them in their wanderings. *Likelihood of survival: Low*

Disclaimer: All this is said tongue in cheek and should not be taken seriously.


----------



## Max (Aug 14, 2014)

I would wanna see a type and their shadow types on an island. That would be funny as hell.


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

I've worked in an environment with a majority of XSTP's before. ESTP's actually work very well together for the most part. ISTP's were 50/50 how successfully they worked together. I think ESTP's would actually thrive pretty well. Or at least figure out how to build a strong enough ship to get off the island. That would probably be the priority. Getting off the island. 

Why do I picture an ENTJ island going very badly? THERE CAN ONLY BE ONE.


----------



## ScarlettHayden (Jun 8, 2012)

Not really sure the INFP's would get very far..


----------



## allergy (Jul 16, 2014)

I think ISTPs would work well together, if they could come out of their hole and get motivated.


----------



## Hero of Freedom (Nov 23, 2014)

The INFP island would probably be relatively communal/egalitarian and a quiet place in living? If the necessities come then probably ask for help first, if no help comes then they will probably try to get the necessities needed then get back to whatever they were doing before. So the conditions may be based on just what is needed for survival being established first but may improve overtime when ideals call if they are achieved. 

But if a neighbour somehow came into contact and went against the beliefs of the inhabitants it could cause a dispute or some sort of conflict in which things will go back to normal as soon as its settled depending on how militant or pacifist they are in expressing them. If militant enough it could escalate into a war or fight when the other side makes the wrong move, if non-militant or pacifist any disputes over beliefs could be solved/settled peacefully.

What would the homes probably be like/look like and the structure of the settlement? I imagine it might look like a monastery living structure?


----------



## Le9acyMuse (Mar 12, 2010)

What makes or breaks any group of people is the level of individualism. Its highness would be a detriment.

That said, here's an example. I'd probably hit on the guys with impressive logic, passively show off for the girls, avoid the overly-idealistic INFJs, and probably perish before long because most INFJs are overly-idealistic and might execute me because I'm a threat to Utopia, or their plan to escape the island without a hitch. I could see myself sabotaging the boat if they made one.

If there are at all more INFJs like me out there, we might foil the chance of everyone's survival, unless we "fell in love," or something.


----------



## Hero of Freedom (Nov 23, 2014)

If a very controlling ESTJ who did not have common beliefs got on the INFP island to try to rule them what do you think would happen if the INFPs were fed up of him/her controlling them? Could some sort of rebellion happen? If so how would it go? Eg. Mass disobeying?


----------



## Gentleman (Jun 14, 2014)

I'm pretty sure that if everyone on the island was the same type they could work something out regardless of which type they all happened to be. There are many variables of survival beyond personality typology. How many people are lazy fatasses who have been fed a shit diet their entire lives? Are half of the people fascists while the other half of the people are anarchists? Is everyone's enneagram compatible?

I'd be the most successful at surviving on my own. Although I suppose I'd do alright in a community where everyone was the same type as me provided the other variables aligned. I liked the hypothetical of "On an island with one of every type, which type would play which role?" better.


----------



## speakforthetrees (Oct 24, 2014)

lmao i can imagine all these ixfp types just withdrawing to little corners and refusing to socialize at all. i'd approximate the most successful type would be istps because they can work together and aren't too afraid of other people, plus they have great survival instincts as se and ti users. they can arise as leaders when they really need to be, but aren't as arrogant or stubborn as, say, estjs or estps. istjs would also work, though i can see them clashing with one another too. an island full of natural leaders like entjs or estjs would just lead to arguing and heads being bitten off. i have an image of esfjs as working well in this context too, but i don't have a lot of experience with esfjs, so that's hypothetical.


----------



## lookslikeiwin (May 6, 2014)

This depends on your definition of successful. Disclaimer: my predictions are intended for us to laugh at ourselves. Not to offend. These are based off of stereotypes and are not necessarily accurate to every individual.

ENTJs - Would form small groups who agreed about how the island should be run and attempt to force the others into submission. Some groups may resort to permanently eliminating others. Once a group succeeded, the alliance may be disbanded as a single emperor rose to power.

INTJs - Would create temporary alliances to remove others and strive for only one on top, but end up with a committee.

ENTPs - Would form one large group, arguing about which details of survival make more sense and why. Everyone ends up doing their own thing, and occasionally chatting with the neighbors. Wars would not break out often, as everyone would be distracted too with their own lives, and war would be bothersome.

INTPs - Do their own thing from the start, observe and copy neighbors. Interact with only one or two other inhabitants each day if possible. Create inside jokes and geek culture, and secretly feel like they could run someone else's camp better, but keeps such comments to oneself. Occasional severe drama breaks out but is quickly resolved.

ENFJs - Make friends with everyone on the island, and try to appoint a leader, but fail because everyone wants to get along, but also thinks the others are being silly and possibly dramatic or too dreamy.

INFJs - Do their own thing, but create a community center in the middle of the island for everyone to go and be together.

ENFPs - Make friends with everyone on the island, exchange ideas and advice, build one large home until they annoyed each other, and then build separate homes. Once the drama settled, they would rekindle the large home as a community center. They would probably also create a sort of "marketplace" to sell small crafts.

INFPs - Do their own thing from the start, observe and copy neighbors' ideas. Interact with only one or two other inhabitants each day if possible. Create inside jokes and tell stories, secretly despising several other neighbors, but keeps such comments to oneself. Occasional drama breaks out and may take a while to resolve, possibly escalating to the dramatic deaths of some.

ESTJs - Band together and attempt to recreate system that seemed to work before, however quickly encounter conflicting ideas of what the best system was, and an all-out war breaks out.

ISTJs - Band together to discuss what a good system would be based on past experiences. Build society.

ESTPs - Follow the most charismatic few, creating multiple "party centers" at different locations of the island, that occasionally war, but mostly allow free travel from one to the next. Possibility of overcrowding in future.

ISTPs - Everyone do their own thing, and whoever lives the longest wins.

ESFPs - Follow the most charismatic few, creating two or three opposing "party centers" that frequently war, but in between there are times of peace and great joy, allowing free passage from one to the next. Possibility of overcrowding in the future.

ISFPs - Everyone do their own thing, and whoever makes the creepiest house decorations wins friends. Until the dramaz.


----------



## stiletto (Oct 26, 2013)

Uh contrary to everyone's stereotypes about ENTJs eating each other, I would say ours has the best chance of survival.

ENTJs do not simply desire to lead. They respect well developed and formed systems. Efficiency and productivity are the priorities and if that means take on a non-leadership role, and ENTJ will do it, and do it well.

As E's, they will communicate well with each other. As N's they will be goal oriented, filling in gaps as they go. As T's, they will use logic to problem solve and put feelings on hold when necessary. And as Js, decisions are made and things get done.

Though there may be conflict, I'm sure the Intuitive side of the ENTJs will be more open to systematic changes if logical points are presented to improve the efficacy of existing systems.


----------



## KanRen (Dec 17, 2014)

I think ENTPs would die of boredom.


----------



## nichya (Jul 12, 2014)

nonsense, INFPs are survivors, we might not be efficient but we are very adaptable and strong, especially when we are pushed into situations. So yea I don't see too much muscle work or organizing or whatever but we would do fine and watch the stars share our mangos, wonder about mysteries of life and what brought us to the island, get utterly bored doing the same primitive things over and over with no civilization ahead, despite the luxury of the freetime we would try to find a way to escape, write poetic help notes and put them in bottles to throw in water with a dramatic wrist twist, if things get there consider walking in sea with rocks to beautifully say goodbye but some of us wouldn't dare to thinking our new big eyed island pets crying for us. You know, stuff like that.

Actually I honestly think we would be the less to stress over as the world we carry is in our heads anyways so we wouldn't be much moved by the environment and there wouldn't be too much drama or competition or authority fights ;D SUCKAS ! 

but yes..we could use some practical stuffs

Actually, why don't you put me on an island with INFPs? I can't find one for my life !

Thaaank you !


----------



## Windblownhair (Aug 12, 2013)

INFJs would be a mixed bag. We'd all have an idea of how best to survive and precisely what needed to be done. Unfortunately, they'd be a bunch of different ideas. We wouldn't really fight, we'd just take off in a bunch of different directions. Some INFJs would be a lot more successful than others.

Seeing as I have no experience hunting or fishing, I'd build a basic shelter, become a gatherer, and enjoy my alone time. Maybe try my hand at farming. I like a sense of security, so I'd experiment with ways to store food and building a safer shelter.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

I would think every type would have it's own definition of what it means to "thrive" and "survive."


----------



## witchy_fingers (Dec 2, 2014)

For prospering as a community, I think the ENTPs, ENFPs, ISTPs, and ISTJs would be the most successful in carrying this out, in their own ways. I have a feeling that INTJs would try to form alliances, but if they were all in agreement, they could also do very well. INFJs, ESFJs, and ISFJs could still pull it off, despite potential F-related conflicts. INTP Island would probably lack the structure and communication between its inhabitants necessary to survive as a whole for very long, as they would either be solitary or stay in small groups, I believe. Depending on how large and fruitful the island is, I suppose it could be done anyway. ESTJs and ENTJs could possibly thrive, but I worry that there would be power struggles and perhaps different factions, hindering the cooperation of all on the island. ESTPs might have fragile relations with each other, and after a while become competitive and take an 'every man for himself' approach. ISFPs, INFPs, and ENFJs might scrape by, but they would not be the most efficient groups. Take everything I said with a grain of salt...


----------



## Narcissus (Dec 18, 2014)

I can't possibly imagine my ENFP mom actually building a raft or anything... She would probably make jewelery. She's the only ENFP I know though...


----------



## Hero of Freedom (Nov 23, 2014)

Wonder which combination of types or type on an island would =






Irl?


----------



## Lady D (Mar 17, 2013)

Ksilva said:


> INFP would die within weeks... They would get overwhelmed with the task of maintaining a society, retreat to separate corners with their books and sketch pads, and eventually either become depressed and drown themselves or die of starvation.


How do you deliver books to that island?


----------



## Hero of Freedom (Nov 23, 2014)

Lady D said:


> How do you deliver books to that island?


Cargo Boats?


----------



## TwinAnthos (Aug 11, 2014)

Sorry I will have to drag everyone over in a type over the same cliff that I see.

ISTP's would probably go their own way so no society there, they'd live and then seek out contact since they secretly get lonely. 
ENFJ's would be good of unless they procastinate like my ENFJ mom, I think they'd have lots of drama though. 
INFP's would most likely get overwhelmed by emotions and run away from tasks when they have mood swings, they'd protect each other well neverthless.
ISFP's would be too nice to each other and exchange politness never getting anything done, they'd probably have a good culture.
ENTJ's would build their own improivsed forts where they try to have control and expand lands to their neighbours with war, still they'd get a lot done. 
INTJs would have a hard time playing puppet masters , I think they might have fun debating untill it gets heated.
ENFPs would not survive unless they didn't stop their spotlight syndrome, they are a bit whimsical but they would work together.
ENTPs would try to invent lots of things and debate over meaningless things, lucky if they finished something, they'd probably stirr a bit trouble if they get bored but they would move forward.


----------

